# Cold Weather Camping



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We are thinking about traveling to Michigan for Thanksgiving.

I got some questions about water and the water tanks. 
Please keep in mind we live in Florida where in never gets below 60 degrees

We are planning on camping in the OB and of course we will have the heat on. Our plan is only to be there a few days just to see the family (we don't like cold weather or the family, thats why we live in Florida the farther the beter)

I am assuming that most campgrounds will have the water shut off by then and I plan on using bottled water for drinking and filling the fresh water tank for the toilet and doing dishes

If it drops below freezing 
1. should I be concerned about the waterlines or the fresh water tank
2. should I be concerned about the gray or black tank if everything freezes it will thaw by the time I get home or to a warmer place and i can dump then.

Does anyone know a good campground that will be open that time time of year in or around the Muskegon/Grand Rapids area?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, I can't help you with local CGs but can tell you that the real problem with water lines freezing/breaking comes when the temps drop and STAY dropped. As long as the temps come back up and the lines have a chance to warm up (the water hasn't had a chance to freeze hard), you'll be fine. If you haven't done so already, I would suggest you check with the locals (& the internet) about 'normal' temps and duration. Even here in southern NH, although we've already had the 1st frost of 2008 and nighttime temps will certainly have dropped even more by Thanksgiving, daytime temps will still _generally_ be in the 50s. Heck - last year we were still seeing 70s in December







!

On a related note, I would be more concerned about road ice, particularly what's called "black ice". That's probably not much of a worry, as long as you're not driving in the morning.

Besides - sounds like a great opportunity to be sure your heater works














Have fun!!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

I don't know anything about cold weather camping since I live in Corpus Christi TX. But I do know something about visiting family I don't like (this summer, WI, 8 days). The Outback is sanctuary so you will have a place to hide. Don't flaunt the OB, This way they will not want to come and visit. It will be cold so I suggest Vodka and Kahlua (Black Russians). Run all the errands, even though the price of gas is high it is well worth it. Bail out another visiting relative that doesn't like the family either, you will have a friend to drink with and they will owe you for life. Did I mention leave early?


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

We camped in MA last Thanksgiving for a week. I filled the fresh water tank with water and disconnected the hose at night. Also disconnect your sewer line. During the day you should be fine to dump and refill your fresh water. You may want to consider a dehumidifier as well. We have 2 in our trailer, they are little eva-dry's they work great. For good measure I did pour antifreeze into the black/gray holding tanks. Not sure if I needed too but I felt better doing it. As long as your fresh tank is fairly full it won't freeze on you (unless it's really, really cold). Our average temp was about 25 at night and over 40 during the day. We are going back to MA for Christmas this year so we'll see if we have good luck then too. Oh, also, leave your cabinet doors open to allow warm air to get to the pipes.

Here is a website I have used Click Here


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I a do cold weather camping all the time, although, my new Outback has yet to see it. I will give you some ideas, though, Wrap your low point drains with foam pipe insulation. Put heat tape on your dump valve, or leave the cap off and the gray trickling out (gray water will freeze, black will not if you have the blue stuff in the tank.) Make sure you disconnect the hose at night. But one littler trick I found is, that if you fill your fresh tank and work off that you have more hot water. (The minute the cold water from the hose hits the hot water heater you get really cold water, really fast) If you have the heated underside, keep the furnace running at a few degrees higher then electric heaters (if you are using them)

The biggest thing is keep the wind off all areas containing water that is not moving. Still water and Wind freeze a lot quicker than moving water.

When you are done camping, if you are not going to be out again, then I suggest antifreeze, but if you are going to be out again, pull the low point drains, water heater plug, and blow the system out.

I never stop camping due to the cold, I will be out at the campground in the middle of January, with the wind blowing and temps in the teens. We go through a cord of firewood in a matter of 3 weekends out in the winter. I prefer the winter camping anyway, the campground is much more peacefull then. No little kids running through my site, screaming, whatever, just the few devoted campers, enjoying nature at its best.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Although it's impossible to guess the weather, Thanksgiving up here isn't usually that bad. If you keep the furnace running, the trailer will keep the tanks warm. Ideally, try to dump before heading south if it is below 32 as your trailer will cool off quickly once you hit the road, and Ohio can take some time to cross. I would say you will be ok if you keep the heat on, find a campground (might be a bigger problem) and don't hit any major storms. It's early for it, but if you hit a winter storm in Indiana or Ohio, the interstates can get treacherous with black ice and blowing snow and I'd hate to have an OB in tow.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Not sure if you have the rear slide out bed or not, but refletix insulation under the mattress in the slide out bed makes a huge difference in the warmth of the bed in cold weather. We also have a 12volt heated blanket that we turn on a few mintues before bed to take the chill off.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Since you live in Florida have you ever used your heater? If not, let me share this bit of advice: BEFORE you travel open all the windows and turn that heater on and let it run for at least an hour. There will be oil and such on the furnace that needs to burn off and the slight bit of smoke WILL set your smoke alarm off.

Now if you don't do this (we didn't know this needed to be done and we weren't expecting cold temps at the end of May in Texas) and you are in a deep sleep and the heater comes on and then the smoke alarm goes off you will most likely have to change your clothes/underwear/sheets before you can attempt to sleep again.

I personally had a problem going back to sleep after the alarm went off because I was the only one that even stirred at the sound of the alarm. The baby didn't even wake up!







This was disturbing to me on so many levels I didn't sleep well the rest of the night.

Micah


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> I personally had a problem going back to sleep after the alarm went off because I was the only one that even stirred at the sound of the alarm. The baby didn't even wake up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little off subject, but my dad was a volunteer fireman and he would do "surprise" smoke alarm tests in the middle of the night to see how all of us kids would react... well....

My brother climbed out his window (he got the kudos in this test)
My middle sister ran into my dad's room (better points than the other two)
My oldest sister ran into the hallway and stood under the alarm staring at it (no points here)
and me.... where was the youngest child??? Asleep in her bed where all little children should be, right?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The Outback is a 3 season camper but you can easily camp in freezing weather. I do it every year during Hockey season. I picked up my last trailer at Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, maybe give them a call to see about local camp grounds that will be open.

Below is a picture of my last trailer a couple of years ago. Traveled fine in the snow and had no freeze issues.









Not sure if you have heard what you want but it would be nice to hear what else you need to know.


----------

